# Running out of Window Washer



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum martillo.

It's possible it may be empty if the windshield washer reservoir cracked due to the plain water. Only use premix solutions that are good for winter time.

Check with a flashlight when you get home, make sure there is fluid in there.

If there is fluid in there, make sure the pump didn't get damage/cracked as well and is working. Just a couple suggestions. Easy fix either way.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Don't know if this is still true or not, but on older model vehicles, you could damage the pump (as jmon hinted at) if you let the reservoir run out of windshield fluid.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

As answered in the other forum where you posted this, your mistake is most likely filling the reservoir with only water in freezing weather.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Right- use pure water only in non freezing regions, like S. Cal, S FL, etc.......


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

the hose may be cracked also


----------



## Martillo (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for feed back folks. It is probably damage due to use of water and freezing conditions. Quick follow up question...
Is the windscreen washer pump located behind this panel?
Photo link: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
I might open up and see if there is anything I can fix myself.
Cheers


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you post the make, model,year of the car, somebody might be able to tell you where that pump is.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Vehicle is a Citroen, don't recall the exact model from the post on the other forum, have to wait on the OP for that detail.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Here's the answer the OP provided:


> Car Make/ Model details: Citroen, C3, 2003


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Citroens are a pretty rare bird on this side of the pond. While there is a chance that somebody here might have the answer, you might have better luck with a Citroen owners forum.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Can't look it up if it's not there. USA here so I can't. Sorry. No info available.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... That might be ventilation, donno,.......

Where did ya pour the water in,..??

Lotsa cars have the pump in the bottom of the bottle,...


----------



## msaramak28 (May 3, 2017)

I bet it is leaking from the pump grommet, remove the reservoir tank and grommet. Get a new grommet if you can and i recommend putting some flowable silicone, like used on windshields on the grommet and allow that to cure. Same thing happened on my silverado


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

all the ones I've seen are simple push pumps located near or attached to the fluid tank.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Check the date of the Opening Post. Problem has long since been solved.


----------

